# Hurricane Coaster Vintage ride in Charlotte Oct-11



## DonChristie (Sep 23, 2015)

Come out to Charlotte and ride your Vintage Bike with us! This will be our 2nd Monthly ride! It's a nice ride along the Little Sugar Creek Greenway about 12 miles total. If you need to borrow a Vintage ride, speak up! We have several cool Bikes available. Meet at 9 Am and leave around 10. Location is 3352 Westfield rd., Charlotte. There is also a Facebook page to Geek out on!
https://www.facebook.com/HurricaneCoaster1941?ref=hl
Hope to see you there!


----------



## mrg (Sep 24, 2015)

Cool logo Don, like the twin-flex and coaster, maybe I should grab the name Monsoon Coaster


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 24, 2015)

Thanks Mark! With the crazy weather you guys are having, Monsoonal does fit better! I believe the Cyclone you guys have is in reference to the Pike rollercoaster in Long Beach.


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 25, 2015)

Hopefully we have nice weather again. I plan on riding my Aerocycle in honor of Tony. If anyone else has one bring it out! V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 4, 2015)

Looks like nice weather moving in for next week's ride, looking forward to it! Roll call?


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 4, 2015)

You know I am there with the Mrs. in tow!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 4, 2015)

My girl and I will be there. Plan on riding the Aerocycle in honor of Tony H. Trying to get the girlfriend to go pre-war on the Skylark but she's partial to her Trojan so we'll see. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 7, 2015)

Be there or be square!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 7, 2015)

Have an awesome ride my friend, and hope the weather is great for you guys. Rob.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 10, 2015)

We're about to head that way and look forward to seeing everyone tomorrow! V/r Shawn


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 10, 2015)

Put me down for a couple of those t-shirts


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 10, 2015)

I have been thinking of making shirts! Seems like a good idea to me!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 10, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> I have been thinking of making shirts! Seems like a good idea to me!




black, plz!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 10, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> black, plz!



Yep! Black shirt with White graphics! What size and how many? Ha!


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 10, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Yep! Black shirt with White graphics! What size and how many? Ha!




Just 2, xl, and delivery would be great thanks


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 10, 2015)

Ha! Want them pressed too? I will charge you by the mile driven. Lol. I was doing $20 shipped with my old shirt guy in Ca. Might look into the online t shirt print thing...hmmm


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 10, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Ha! Want them pressed too?




Yes please, and there's some other laundry here that needs doing, and the grass could use cutting, and my shoulders are a little sore from lounging on the couch....JUST KIDDING!


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 10, 2015)

rustjunkie said:


> Yes please, and there's some other laundry here that needs doing, and the grass could use cutting, and my shoulders are a little sore from lounging on the couch....JUST KIDDING!




I will work for Bikes and Beer!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 10, 2015)

Put me down for a t- shirt to don when you guys get them done. I'm an XL also.


----------



## jd56 (Oct 11, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Yep! Black shirt with White graphics! What size and how many? Ha!



I'll take a medium or large.
Let me know what's available when they hit the silk screener. 
Wished I could get away fir the ride. 6 hour drive for me one way. Daggum it! [emoji22] 

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2015)

I rode my Aerocycle in honor of Tony H. Great weather, great people, and a great time had by all. Picked up a few more this month and interest seems to be gaining. Looking forward to November--hoping for mild weather!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2015)

A few more pics... V/r Shawn


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 11, 2015)

Great pics guys. Looks like everyone had a great time. Thanks for posting these pics. Rob.


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 11, 2015)

rollfaster said:


> Great pics guys. Looks like everyone had a great time. Thanks for posting these pics. Rob.




Thanks Rob. Looks like you all had a good one as well! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Oct 11, 2015)

I was going to post pics but Shawn beat me to it! Ha! Great ride and thanks for all who rode! Until next month!


----------



## pedal_junky (Oct 12, 2015)

Couldn't have asked for better weather! Such a great ride. Thanks to Don Schwinndoggy for organizing this. Met some cool folks, beautiful route, food, frosty pops, bike talk, and most of all, getting others interested in the Hurricane Coasters ride/vintage bikes. Looking forward to next month already. Here's some pics from the ride.


----------



## 37fleetwood (Oct 12, 2015)

only problem I see is that if these rides are as fun as they look we're never getting you east coasters out her to ride ever again!
We miss you Don!


----------



## Freqman1 (Oct 12, 2015)

No worries Scott. As soon as I get this move/house deal behind me I'm scheduling a flight! Just gonna need someone to hook us up with a couple of bikes. V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 3, 2015)

Get those tires pumped up, hopefully we'll get some nice weather again.


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 3, 2015)

Yessir! Supposed to be clear and cold sunday! I slacked and didnt post a new thread for November ride. No mos Cabana boy! So who is on a new old bike?


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 3, 2015)

Still trying to decide what to ride!  V/r Shawn


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 4, 2015)

schwinndoggy said:


> Yessir! Supposed to be clear and cold sunday! I slacked and didnt post a new thread for November ride. No mos Cabana boy! So who is on a new old bike?




Looking good Don! I'm bringing a new old one!


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 8, 2015)

*Hurricane Coaster #3*

Hurricane Coaster #3 is in the books and despite a somewhat dreary day we had a decent turn out with a few new faces. I'm gonna miss Dec but hope you all have a good ride and hope to see everyone in Jan. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 8, 2015)

It was a great ride! Thanks for snapping a pic of me on my new bike, Shawn! Ha! Gonna miss you and Heidi in December! See you in Georgia!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 8, 2015)

Looks like another killer ride for you guys. This time of the year it's hard to determine what the weather will do. I have no idea what our ride will be like next week.


----------



## jd56 (Nov 8, 2015)

The group looks great. I promise l will make one of these rides.

It's all about the Rescue / Revival and of course the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?

my FB page
https://m.facebook.com/antiquebikerescue


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 8, 2015)

I think by this spring we should have a pretty good size group. You need to make the trip JD. V/r Shawn


----------



## slick (Nov 8, 2015)

Ive never seen a bigger smile on schwindoggy? Maybe because he was on a Shelby Airflow? Lol 

Probably the best thing that could have happened was him moving out there and taking a bit of the Cyclone Coaster rides with him to establish another great bicycle family of riders all the way on the eastern U.S.  Great job Don!! 

All it takes is one rider on a vintage bike to multiply into a great group. Congrats you guys and gals. Keep on riding vintage!!


----------



## rollfaster (Nov 8, 2015)

Well said slick. I completly agree.


----------



## Freqman1 (Nov 8, 2015)

slick said:


> Ive never seen a bigger smile on schwindoggy? Maybe because he was on a Shelby Airflow? Lol
> 
> Probably the best thing that could have happened was him moving out there and taking a bit of the Cyclone Coaster rides with him to establish another great bicycle family of riders all the way on the eastern U.S.  Great job Don!!
> 
> All it takes is one rider on a vintage bike to multiply into a great group. Congrats you guys and gals. Keep on riding vintage!!




He wanted to ride Heidi's Trojan but she wouldn't let him so I offered up the Speedline as a consolation prize! I got to ride Don's new acquisition. First Rollfast I've ever ridden and its a really cool bike. V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Nov 8, 2015)

slick said:


> Ive never seen a bigger smile on schwindoggy? Maybe because he was on a Shelby Airflow? Lol
> 
> Probably the best thing that could have happened was him moving out there and taking a bit of the Cyclone Coaster rides with him to establish another great bicycle family of riders all the way on the eastern U.S.  Great job Don!!
> 
> All it takes is one rider on a vintage bike to multiply into a great group. Congrats you guys and gals. Keep on riding vintage!!




Thanks, Chris! I noticed my smile and also attributed it to the bike! You know me Shawn! I have been eyeing Heidis ride for sometime! Ha! Maybe someday! Im stoked to have a little group of vintage riders! Hopefully, someday JD and company will come on down and join us! These rides make living in Charlotte awhole lot better!


----------



## jimbo53 (Nov 9, 2015)

Freqman1 said:


> Hurricane Coaster #3 is in the books and despite a somewhat dreary day we had a decent turn out with a few new faces. I'm gonna miss Dec but hope you all have a good ride and hope to see everyone in Jan. V/r Shawn
> 
> View attachment 249478View attachment 249479View attachment 249480View attachment 249481View attachment 249482View attachment 249483View attachment 249484View attachment 249485View attachment 249486




Glad the weather held out for you guys. Sorry I missed it, but glad my neighbor Dan P made it with his blue and white ladies Schwinn. After the last ride Don and I went on, I passed Dan in our neighborhood riding this bike-didn't know him or know another bike junkie was in our neighborhood, but I turned around and flagged him down to chat up some bikes. Super nice guy with some cool bikes in his stable. I also invited him to ride with us, and he did!!


----------



## pedal_junky (Nov 9, 2015)

Man, looks like I missed a good one. Don and Shawn looking good with that bike swap! Good to see that Rollfast back on the road too. Looking forward to December!


----------

